# Teichfolie



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

Also was ich schon "erlesen" habe ist, daß man bei einem Teich zwischen 10 und 20 qm eine Teichfolie von 1,0 oder 1,2 mm nehmen sollte.

Habe bei Ebay einen Händler gesehen, der laufend Folie (1,0mm) für 3,75 Euro/m² einstellt plus ein paar Euro versandkosten - hört sich für mich recht günstig an - ist anscheinend cadmiumfrei etc - was haltet Ihr davon?

Der Link:



Und überhaupt - was haltet Ihr von PVC-Folie (im Gegensatz zu sonstigen Folien wie PE oder Kautschuk)?

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

ich will das einmal kommentieren: Der Preis ist in der Tat günstig. Die Aussagen: 

"quellbeständig, hoher Dichtheitsgrad selbst bei Formveränderung, hohe Widerstandsfähigkeit selbst bei Perforierung," - werbliche Aussagen ohne grossen Wert, 

"regeneratfrei" - ich habe nie herausgefunden, was dieses Merkmal denn bedeuten soll, 

"keine recycelte Folie" - sehr wichtig, bei Recyclingfolie kann selbst der Hersteller nicht sagen, was eigentlich drin ist, 

"doubliert das heißt zweilagig" - ebenfalls sehr wichtig: Bei jeder Mischung gibt es ganz geringfügige Unterschiede innerhalb der Mischung; das sind dann die Schwachstellen. Wenn die Folie doubliert ist, kann nichts passieren, selbst wenn eine Schicht eine solche schwache Stelle aufweist. 

"Bleifrei, Cadmiumfrei, hochelastisch und reißfest." - sollte sich von selbst verstehen. 

"Frostfrei bis - 20 C, UV beständig" - das halte ich eher für ein Gerücht - KEINE frostbeständige Folie ist auf Dauer UV-beständig, das macht aber nichts, denn die Kombination dieser Werte ist praxisgerecht, 

"verrottungssicher" - OK 

"und wurzelfest. Sie erfüllt alle DIN Normen und ist zertifiziert." - Das ist auch wieder so ein Werbegag: Alle DIN-Normen verstehen unter Wurzelfestigkeit nur einen Test von ein paar Wochen gegenüber Lupinenwurzeln oder sonst harmlosem Zeugs. Da aber niemand zaubern kann, ist das auch OK.

Alles in allem halte ich die Folie für in Ordnung, wobei bei Deiner Teichgrösse 1,0 mm ausreichen sollten (Tommi, nicht wieder meckern und schlagen *g*). 

*PVC* ist für mich (aber da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben) das ideale Material (Preis/Leistung). 
*Kautschuk* ist sicher noch ein wenig besser, aber auch extrem viel teurer (ausserdem sollte man sich von der Vorstellung lösen, dass es sich um NATURkautschuk handelt - JEDE heute angebotene Folie ist aus künstlichem Butylkautschuk, dessen Klebestellen auch nicht besser sind als die von PVC). 
*PE *hingegen lässt sich nur ausgesprochen schwer (ich behaupte: Zuverlässig überhaupt nicht) kleben - was für ein Elend im Falle eines Lecks. 
*PVC* wurde früher als Umweltsünder und Dioxinschleuder - zu Recht - verteufelt. Heute empfiehlt selbst der B.U.N.D. bei hochwertigem Material PVC - vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich nicht um Recyclingmaterial   .

Bei diesem Angebot bekommst Du allerdings keine auf Maß gefertigte Folie (muss bei dem Preis ja vielleicht auch nicht sein). Oft rechnet sich der höhere Preis auf Maß gefertigter Folien allerdings durch die Einsparungen an Fläche nämlich wieder. Die Versandkosten sind ausserordentlich günstig.

Ich würde sagen: Empfehlenswert - wenn die Aussagen stimmen (was ich nicht beurteilen kann). Wenn Du Zeit hast, solltest Du Dir Referenzen nennen lassen von Folien älter als 5 Jahre - und nachfragen.

Frohes Schaffen !
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2003)

Danke Stefan - hört sich beruhigend an, daß Du das auch net schlecht findest.

Regeneratenfrei hab ich mal gelesen, daß dies bedeutet, daß die komplette Folie aus einem Rohstoff hergestellt wurde - sprich kein recycltes Material - weder aus Folie noch anderen PVC was auch immer Teilen sondern nur "neues" Material oder so ähnlich.

Ich vermute, daß Tommi eine 1,5 mm Folie hat, weil er mit Steinen als Deko bzw. Abdeckung gearbeitet hat und die ja auch von oben drücken - oder? Find ich aber auch sehr hübsch   :razz: 

Aber dann ist das Thema Folie jetzt für mich klar - danke  Dir :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2003)

*....*

.... erraten Susanne, 1,5mm dick   .... habe ich damals günstig bekommen, für meinen Teich nur 1000 DM ... war echt günstig, echt wurzelfest etc. .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2003)

Schluck - nur 1000,- DM - ich hoff ja für mein Teichle mit 300,-  Euro auszukommen - aber sollte ich auch die Steinlösung machen - muß ich dann 1,5 und woher bekäme ich die denn? Sonst nehm ich glaub ich doch lieber Kiesel   

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2003)

Du könntest die Folie auch doppelt legen, das geht auch ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2003)

Hi  Tommi,

soviel trocken Schlucken kann ich gar nicht   doppelt Legen heißt doppelt bezahlen und ich hab doch grad gelernt, daß ein Skimmer auch ganz sinnvoll ist - ich glaube ich leb jetzt nur noch von Wasser und Brot oder such mir noch einen Nebenjob - aber wer macht dann meinen Teich ;-)

Meinst Du wirklich, daß es arg riskant wäre, es mit einer 1mm Folie zu machen, wenn ich auch Steine drauf legen möchte? Ich schlaf jetzt mal drüber ......


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2003)

Moin Susanne,

mir wäre es zu riskant muss ich ehslich sagen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle,daß unter der Folie ein spitzer Stein liegt, ich dann noch so einen dicken Wacken drauflege und später schauen muss, wo das Loch ist .... ne,dann lieber doppelt zahlen.

Du weisst nie, ob die Steine irgenwo selbst ne spitze Stelle haben und schwupps, iss ein Loch drin.

Bei Kieselsteinen gibt da weniger Probleme, da sie ja schön rund sind, aber z.B. bei meinem Sandstein ... ohje ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

hallo susanne,

ich habe bei mir 1mm kautschukfolie drinnen.

.... was vielleicht eine billigere alternative für eine doppelt gelegte folie ist, aber trotzdem einen erheblich erweiterten schutz gibt, das ist auf die verlegte folie nochmal eine lage wurzelflies (das ist das zeug welches du auch unter die folie legen sollst) auf die verlegte folie obendrauf zu legen und dann erst die steine - schützt die folie vor beschädigung von oben, und der m/2 preis ist viel geringer als von folie.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen, hallo Tommi,

ich hab bei Ebay jetzt eine Folie aufgetan - PVC - 1,5 mm dick und dupliert für 6,80 Euro/m² - unter die Folie hab ich mal einen Tip - ich glaube auf Tommis Page gelesen, daß man da auch alte Teppiche nehmen kann und da es bei uns in Stuttgart noch sowas wie Stadt-Teil-Sperrmüll gibt werd ich da sicherlich findig - einen hab ich selbst noch in der Garage liegen - aber ich werde auf jeden Fall unter die ganz großen schweren Brocken noch so ein Flies legen - muß ja nicht komplet sein - werd morgen erstmal überhaupt das Angebot von unserer Baustoffabteilung abwarten bzw. noch vom Natursteinhandel in Reutlingen, vielleicht erschlagen mich die Preise so, daß ich ganz brav Kiesel/Sand oder was auch immer nehme - oder einfach nix - hab ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen - sieht nur sicher superbescheuert aus ;-)

So - werd jetzt mal Frühstücken gehen - nach 2 Stunden Buddeln hab ich mir das glaub ich jetzt verdient!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2003)

Was wir noch zusätzlich zum Flies unter die 1mm dicke Folie gelegt haben waren Teppichbodenreste!!

Das hat uns ein Teichbauer in der Umgebung empfohlen, gerade unter die Stellen, wo wir dann Steine,.. gelegt haben.

Teppichboden hält die Wurzeln und auch spitze Steine von der Folie fern...


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Kuewi,

Teppich und Vlies - wow - da könnte man ja fast Nägel reinschlagen ;-) -

Also ich versuchs mal mit nur Teppich, da ich ja viele Steine reinlegen möchte  - zumindestens, wenn der Teppich sich organisieren läßt


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

ich kann Dich da nur voll unterstützen. Ausserdem ist Teppichboden ganz einfach zu weich und als Rollenware zu unflexibel (knickt, anstatt sich anzuschmiegen). Man muss also doch wieder mit Sand auf dem Teppich arbeiten - was in der nötigen Schichtstärke wieder annähernd an den Preis eines guten Vlieses herankommt. Lässt Du das Wasser aus dem Teich, hast Du gleich wieder Probleme mit dem rieselnden Sand. Dieser hilft auch nicht gegen Wurzeln und Mäuse. 

Insgesamt ist es einfach wichtig zu wissen, dass Vlies unter Druck (also nach dem Einlassen des Wassers) idealerweise glashart ist, zugleich aber punktuellen Druck flächig verteilt. Deshalb kann ich auch nur zu Vlies mit einem Gewicht von 900 Gramm/m² raten, alles andere ist zu labberig und erfüllt seine Aufgabe nicht.

Ich bin es aber einfach müde, das immer und immer wieder herunterzubeten. Deshalb habe ich Dir auch den Vortritt gelassen.   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

*Regenerat - Ausgasen von PVC Folie???*

Hi @ ALL

Finde ich ja klasse das es ein Forum für Gartenteiche gibt, vielleicht könnt IHR mir ja auch helfen???
Neu verlegte PVC Folie gast aus, ist das richtig??? 
Wenn ja, wie lange sollte man damit warten Fische in einen neu angelegten Gartenteich zu setzen??? 

Zu EURER Frage was ein Regnerat ist, hierbei handelt es sich um ein geschreddertes Material das zur Wiederverwendung kommt, in der Regel aus Produktionsabfällen die durch Produktionsfehler entstanden sind. Hierbei handelt es sich um gleichartiges Material, jedoch ist es nicht empfehlenswert, da Materialveränderungen meistens die Folge sind. Regenerate werden meistens beigemischt und nicht alleinig verarbeitet. Es ist KEIN Recycling-Material!!!

Viele Grüße
Sue


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Nur mal so zu den Werbemethoden: Mag ja sein, dass man solche Materialien nicht als Recyclingmaterial bezeichnen kann. Der Unterschied ist aber marginal. Und da erdreisten sich die Hersteller/Händler, so ein doppeltes Lottchen wie "regeneratfrei" gleichwertig neben Kriterien wie "doubliert" und "kein Recyclingmaterial" zu setzen. Oder hat es schon einmal jemanden gegeben, der zwar kein Recyclingmaterial, sehr wohl aber Rgeneratzusätze verwendet hat ? Dann wäre der Hinweis richtig und wichtig - nicht aber ohne weitere Erklärung, was das eigentlich ist.

Gruss
Stefan


----------

